# Modding A New Old Stock Husqvarna 359



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's a sweet 60cc saw. NOS never fueled 359 Husqvarna. 







Yeah she's the one with the green cap. Just waiting for the pics to upload........about ten minutes. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 7, 2013)

muh heart just skipped a beat.


----------



## jughead500 (Mar 7, 2013)

I would love to try out one of those 359's.


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 7, 2013)

jughead500 said:


> I would love to try out one of those 359's.



what part of TN?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

Let's start with the transfer ports. Sort funky on the 359.

Unmolested..... 






Starting to shape up a but but still a long way from done.






Again......stock.






Roughly opened up. 






For comparison.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

From the other direction.






After all the grinding is complete. I use a diamond burr to get the finish I want on the transfers. It smooths well but the final finish is not too slick. I like to think that it aids atomization. 











The exhaust outlet is the stock size.......I think that's plenty large enough to let a 60cc engine breathe.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

The stock Zama on the 359 won't support a ported 346xp without mods so I'm pretty sure it doesn't stand a chance here. I used a NOS Walbro 199 instead.


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 7, 2013)

we wanna see this run against one of them 562's


----------



## jughead500 (Mar 7, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> what part of TN?



The Upper Assend.  Up between VA and NC.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

The jug is mounted so lets take a look at the cat muffler.






There's a lot going on in that damn thing. 






OK so here's a non-cat to check out. 






Not much better.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

Steven wasn't here to hold my hand so I gave myself direction for the next step.......I hope you approve Steven. 

I poked a hole in the area behind the divider. 






Squared it up a bit.....






Smoothed out the rough edges and flattened the seam.






Added a piece of bicycle frame. 











Did a little brazing......






.....and added some paint.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

Buttoned up.......


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

So Steven? 

What do you think?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 7, 2013)

Looking good randy! Keep it coming


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 7, 2013)

Cut squish and base?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 7, 2013)

So many uses for a bike then I ever would think of..


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 7, 2013)

looks great. was anxious to see how you would conquer the muffler. i'd of never thought a bike frame- that should go in the "this is how I do thread"


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 7, 2013)

so is the top port still functional or did you close and just go with the side port?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Looking good randy! Keep it coming



Hell I'm done....at least until I get a chance to make some videos. :msp_tongue:



bucknfeller said:


> Cut squish and base?



Yes Sir.....205psi. 

You can see the base and squish band in this pic.








bryanr2 said:


> so is the top port still functional or did you close and just go with the side port?



It's completely stock on the top port.


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Hell I'm done....at least until I get a chance to make some videos. :msp_tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Why leave the divider in the transfer cover? Less volume=more velocity?


----------



## huskydude (Mar 8, 2013)

I think this type of muffler mod is far superior to adding a larger one up top as the latter is going to smoke the top cover.


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks very sanitary, flat black is good for covering up eh?

Them 359s are runnin' sum biotches fo sure.

They just gots a stuffed up nose!


----------



## phil21502 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hmmm...really want to send u my 2159


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 8, 2013)

them saws are really under appreciated.

They were the higher volume saw, and got a cat for EPA credits?

Just open up the muffler and you can get a huge increase.


----------



## screamin350 (Mar 8, 2013)

What sealant did you use for the transfers and base?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Why leave the divider in the transfer cover? Less volume=more velocity?



I've tried it both ways. It makes more torque and has better throttle response this way. 



screamin350 said:


> What sealant did you use for the transfers and base?



Loctite 518.


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 8, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Looks very sanitary, flat black is good for covering up eh?
> 
> Them 359s are runnin' sum biotches fo sure.
> 
> They just gots a stuffed up nose!





wern't knocking on your weld.

They look good and flowed. Silver solder is really sweet!


----------



## TreeTangler (Mar 8, 2013)

Mmmmm, now this is a thread I can get into. I would do some dirty and nasty things for a NOS 359. One of my favorites.


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 8, 2013)

I wanted this saw for a "all around beater saw" having never actually seen one in person. Cowroy helped me locate this one locally after I had tried several of the saw shops. The shop he found it in didn't even register as a Husq Dealer on the website. After I picked up the saw and left it on the kitchen table a couple days, I decided I wanted another one for the "beater saw" so Randy got me a very low hour one from Young that needs a piston maybe piston /cylinder combo.


----------



## watsonr (Mar 8, 2013)

And I just traded a 55 in running condition for a 359 in non-running condition... and some cash too! Almost enough cash for a port job:hmm3grin2orange:

yeah baby..


----------



## TreeTangler (Mar 8, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> I wanted this saw for a "all around beater saw" having never actually seen one in person. Cowroy helped me locate this one locally after I had tried several of the saw shops. The shop he found it in didn't even register as a Husq Dealer on the website. After I picked up the saw and left it on the kitchen table a couple days, I decided I wanted another one for the "beater saw" so Randy got me a very low hour one from Young that needs a piston maybe piston /cylinder combo.



You are quickly making me a jealous man. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 8, 2013)

My 562xpw is sittin there to- Randy ported it a week ago. If enough of us ask- he might make us some "comparo" videos.


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 8, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> My 562xpw is sittin there to- Randy ported it a week ago. If enough of us ask- he might make us some "comparo" videos.



WE WANT VIDS! WE WANT VIDS! WE WANT VIDS! WE WANT VIDS! WE WANT VIDS! WE WANT VIDS! 

:wave::wave::wave::wave:










Did it help?



7


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> My 562xpw is sittin there to- Randy ported it a week ago. If enough of us ask- he might make us some "comparo" videos.





7sleeper said:


> WE WANT VIDS! WE WANT VIDS! WE WANT VIDS! WE WANT VIDS! WE WANT VIDS! WE WANT VIDS!
> 
> :wave::wave::wave::wave:
> 
> ...



I plan on it. We try to cut one day a week to test saws and get out of the shop.........I'm Jonesin for some trigger time.


----------



## watsonr (Mar 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I plan on it. We try to cut one day a week to test saws and get out of the shop.........I'm Jonesin for some trigger time.



After all these years....JOHN is really the boss!:cool2:


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've tried it both ways. It makes more torque and has better throttle response this way.



I agree with that 100%. I have also done it both ways.

I was concerned when I saw the picture of the cylinder base with the lines drawn on it. I was hoping that you wouldn't grind that much off of the base. Its not had to grind into the the transfer port area. Yep I had to weld up the very first one of those that I ported. LOL

I like those cylinders. The base metal is softer then on the 346,357,372 jugs but the plating is just as hard and any other jug.

Later
Dan


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 8, 2013)

Mr. Randy, you really do some great looking work, and the pics are awesome. I'll be using my 385 a lot this spring and summer, but I plan on having you massage it a little next winter. No pics allowed, I've been inside it, and let's just say it could not be mistaken for reputable work.
Thanks for the great threads


----------



## hqv (Mar 8, 2013)

Why did you used silicone instead of gasket under jug?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2013)

hqv said:


> Why did you used silicone instead of gasket under jug?



Not silicone. Never use silicone on a two-stroke. It's Loctite 518 anaerobic flange sealant.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Not silicone. Never use silicone on a two-stroke. It's Loctite 518 *anaerobic flange sealant.*



Do them $10 words add to the cost of the port job?


----------



## ptjeep (Mar 8, 2013)

jughead500 said:


> The Upper Assend.  Up between VA and NC.



Mountain city?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Do them $10 words add to the cost of the port job?



Them's 5 dollar words. Polack Bear.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Them's 5 dollar words. Polack Bear.



Touché.


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 8, 2013)

60 plus degrees this weekend and no rain in site fellas. Dont take no excuses on the videos.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> 60 plus degrees this weekend and no rain in site fellas. Dont take no excuses on the videos.:msp_tongue:



Don't start no #### Steven......... :msp_ohmy:


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 8, 2013)

Can't help but think what a set of stuffers on the crank of the 359 would do?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> Can't help but think what a set of stuffers on the crank of the 359 would do?



I need a few sets to have around and stuff. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I need a few sets to have around and stuff. :msp_thumbup:




If you still have the saw I'll pay for the parts!

I just need to know?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> If you still have the saw I'll pay for the parts!
> 
> I just need to know?



Actually I have another 359 I'll be building in a few days.


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Actually I have another 359 I'll be building in a few days.




Sweet!

Get them on order.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Get them on order.



I call Bob in the morning.....he has parts coming for this saw anyway.....


----------



## hqv (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Not silicone. Never use silicone on a two-stroke. It's Loctite 518 anaerobic flange sealant.



Snap!  It was my bad. I saw red color and I thought right away about silicone.  Thanks for your post. ;]


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 10, 2013)

It's 4:50am:help:. Just had a dream about my 359s :hmm3grin2orange: so I re-read the thread. Back to bed.


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 10, 2013)

I've always felt an opened up 359 will make you forget about the 262:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 11, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> I've always felt an opened up 359 will make you forget about the 262:hmm3grin2orange:



we will see. definately excited to see this saw run against the 562.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 11, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> we will see. definately excited to see this saw run against the 562.



I'll be dropping a huge old white oak this week........we shall see. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Bluefish (Mar 11, 2013)

Been off here a while. Great thread and that muffler job is sweet. Russ


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 11, 2013)

Bluefish said:


> Been off here a while. Great thread and that muffler job is sweet. Russ



Thanks Russ.......good to see you around.

The new saw wouldn't run when we fired it up.......we'll be checking it out today. The carb we used was a NOS unit.......metering lever might be sticking.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 11, 2013)

Walbro or Zama??


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 11, 2013)

nmurph said:


> Walbro or Zama??



Walbro


----------



## nmurph (Mar 11, 2013)

Not surprising.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 11, 2013)

nmurph said:


> Not surprising.



The 359 Zama is a pile of junk.....it won't even get enough fuel through it to run a 346 once ported. :msp_unsure:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 11, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The 359 Zama is a pile of junk.....it won't even get enough fuel through it to run a 346 once ported. :msp_unsure:



Is the Zama 359 carb different than the Zama 346 carb, Randy?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 11, 2013)

komatsuvarna said:


> Is the Zama 359 carb different than the Zama 346 carb, Randy?



Yes. The 346 carb works fine even on a ported saw. The 359 carb does not. I know a guy that has figured out how to mod them now though.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 11, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> Can't help but think what a set of stuffers on the crank of the 359 would do?





Mastermind said:


> I need a few sets to have around and stuff. :msp_thumbup:



Funny thing- I put a stock 359 together once with the 357 crank w/stuffers and it ran better than a stock 359 without the stuffers. 

Then I reversed the experiment and put a 357 together without the stuffers and liked the characteristics of that one better than a 357 with stuffers. 

Weird stuff.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 11, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yes. The 346 carb works fine even on a ported saw. The 359 carb does not. I know a guy that has figured out how to mod them now though.



Cool, just wondered. My 346 still has the Zama, but it runs great at the present so I'm not changing it yet. I gots a NOS 199 in a box when the time comes to swap it out...... I suppose it needs to be worked on first though.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 11, 2013)

komatsuvarna said:


> Cool, just wondered. My 346 still has the Zama, but it runs great at the present so I'm not changing it yet. I gots a NOS 199 in a box when the time comes to swap it out...... I suppose it needs to be worked on first though.



So far the NOS ones I've used have been fine. It's hit or miss I reckon though. Scott can fix em though.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 11, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Funny thing- I put a stock 359 together once with the 357 crank w/stuffers and it ran better than a stock 359 without the stuffers.
> 
> Then I reversed the experiment and put a 357 together without the stuffers and liked the characteristics of that one better than a 357 with stuffers.
> 
> Weird stuff.



I have a 357 with a 359 top. It is definitely stronger than the 359's done the same way. It is not ported, but it does have a MM and the gasket was deleted.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 11, 2013)

nmurph said:


> I have a 357 with a 359 top. It is definitely stronger than the 359's done the same way. It is not ported, but it does have a MM and the gasket was deleted.



From what I can tell, the 359 transfers are conducive to benefiting more from the tight crankcase. The 357 layout is more like the 372 and it comes alive with a mild port work-over and the more open crankcase.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 11, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> From what I can tell, the 359 transfers are conducive to benefiting more from the tight crankcase. The 357 layout is more like the 372 and it comes alive with a mild port work-over and the more open crankcase.



So, you liked a 357 without the stuffers best?


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 11, 2013)

nmurph said:


> So, you liked a 357 without the stuffers best?



It had more noticeable torque and did better in bigger wood. Acceleration was slightly more sluggish and it wasn't as snappy, but for falling and bucking it was just a better saw.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 11, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> So far the NOS ones I've used have been fine. It's hit or miss I reckon though. Scott can fix em though.



I've been meaning to send it out for a month.....:help:


----------



## BigDaddyR (Mar 11, 2013)

I noticed you used the sealer around the transfer covers as well. Do those not have oring seals on them or do you put the sealer in the oring channel and then tighten it down for extra protection. Just curious. I just sealed up my saw with the Permatex Aneriobic sealer and it looked exactly the same. Still sounds like I might have a small leak or maybe the saw is running just the same when I got it but can't remember how it idled before I MM'd it and ground out the baffles.

Nice work on the saw as always.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 11, 2013)

BigDaddyR said:


> I noticed you used the sealer around the transfer covers as well. Do those not have oring seals on them or do you put the sealer in the oring channel and then tighten it down for extra protection. Just curious. I just sealed up my saw with the Permatex Aneriobic sealer and it looked exactly the same. Still sounds like I might have a small leak or maybe the saw is running just the same when I got it but can't remember how it idled before I MM'd it and ground out the baffles.
> 
> Nice work on the saw as always.



The 359 uses gaskets that tear up in disassembly......with the o-ringed covers I don't use any sealer.


----------



## BigDaddyR (Mar 11, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The 359 uses gaskets that tear up in disassembly......with the o-ringed covers I don't use any sealer.



Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 13, 2013)

BUMP.:msp_wink:


----------



## phil21502 (Mar 13, 2013)

Videos yet? Lol. And bryanr2 uget those dawgs cut yet?


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Havent fooled with them yet. Wanted to see how they looked on the saw b4 I cut them down any.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 13, 2013)

It will be next week before I get to go drop any trees. Some of our "crew" is busy and.......


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 13, 2013)

When did you start building self portraits into your saws?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 13, 2013)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> When did you start building self portraits into your saws?



I "like" that post. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice work once again sir,somehow i missed this build till now


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 14, 2013)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> When did you start building self portraits into your saws?



Randy

That one shows off your large pie hole.

Later
Dan


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> Randy
> 
> That one shows off your large pie hole.
> 
> ...



I do like me some pie and stuff.


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 14, 2013)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> When did you start building self portraits into your saws?



Excellent sighting!!!! 

I really like that! Had to rep you for it.

7


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 14, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I "like" that post. :msp_sneaky:



Is that a picture of Randy? Or Squidward Tentacles?

Just for reference -- here's a picture of Randy.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh, and I resolved your carb problem!

Just bolt this guy on there, and get to cut'n!! There may be some slight modifications needed to get it to fit. The best part? It's two stage!


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks Russ.......good to see you around.
> 
> The new saw wouldn't run when we fired it up.......we'll be checking it out today. The carb we used was a NOS unit.......metering lever might be sticking.



worked out the carb issue yet? I got some run time on the 2171 today- really like how that saw turned out.:msp_smile:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 17, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> worked out the carb issue yet? I got some run time on the 2171 today- really like how that saw turned out.:msp_smile:



Yep. Turns out the carb was leaking and wouldn't pull fuel. I put a Treemonkey modded Walbro 199 on it and.....well damn that's a running sob.


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yep. Turns out the carb was leaking and wouldn't pull fuel. I put a Treemonkey modded Walbro 199 on it and.....well damn that's a running sob.



Oh my! :msp_wub:


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 17, 2013)

Really excited about getting a hold of these 3 saws. Ive got access to a wood lot that Im gonna clear for the wood. Lots of 12-16'' Maples for the 359-562 and a monster Poplar for 2171/288. Best part is it's right next door to the house- no travel/ done at my leisure.


----------



## F.W.P.T (Mar 17, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Really excited about getting a hold of these 3 saws. Ive got access to a wood lot that Im gonna clear for the wood. Lots of 12-16'' Maples for the 359-562 and a monster Poplar for 2171/288. Best part is it's right next door to the house- no travel/ done at my leisure.





Nice! Really doesn't get any more convenient than that! Time to break in that trio of 60cc bad boys! Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yep. Turns out the carb was leaking and wouldn't pull fuel. I put a Treemonkey modded Walbro 199 on it and.....well damn that's a running sob.



That was one of the NOS ones?


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 17, 2013)

F.W.P.T said:


> Nice! Really doesn't get any more convenient than that! Time to break in that trio of 60cc bad boys! Enjoy and congrats!



I plan to have them fully broke in in short order.


----------



## Fire8 (Mar 17, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Really excited about getting a hold of these 3 saws. Ive got access to a wood lot that Im gonna clear for the wood. Lots of 12-16'' Maples for the 359-562 and a monster Poplar for 2171/288. Best part is it's right next door to the house- no travel/ done at my leisure.



You may get to use your wood spiltter


----------



## elanjoe (Mar 17, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> 60 plus degrees this weekend and no rain in site fellas. Don't take no excuses on the videos.:msp_tongue:



not here , minus 14 average for the next week , another 30 -40 cm snow forecasted for tonight. total snow amount on the ground is just over 5 foot compacted. I had to "test" some saws yesterday, ended up cutting down 3 dead spruce , cause all the logs are buried.


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 17, 2013)

Fire8 said:


> You may get to use your wood spiltter



I used the splitter all afternoon but left my phone inside. I will take some pics tomorrow of what I split today. Really pleased with the purchase.


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 17, 2013)

elanjoe said:


> not here , minus 14 average for the next week , another 30 -40 cm snow forecasted for tonight. total snow amount on the ground is just over 5 foot compacted. I had to "test" some saws yesterday, ended up cutting down 3 dead spruce , cause all the logs are buried.




Shirts off today. Im well on my way to my summer tan (in fact Im about as red as a lobster at the moment). Kari is jealous- I told her she should have come out and split wood with me. (id of let her operate it while I loaded it.)


----------



## elanjoe (Mar 17, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Shirts off today. Im well on my way to my summer tan (in fact Im about as red as a lobster at the moment). Kari is jealous- I told her she should have come out and split wood with me. (id of let her operate it while I loaded it.)



I like winter


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 17, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> That was one of the NOS ones?



Yeppers


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeppers



Dang.


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 17, 2013)

elanjoe said:


> I like winter



I like the fireplace and burning wood but that is it. Id rather be cuttin, splitting , and stacking than sittin inside loosing my mind. Feb is always a rough month around my house. Summertime is my time.


----------



## elanjoe (Mar 17, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> I like the fireplace and burning wood but that is it. Id rather be cuttin, splitting , and stacking than sittin inside loosing my mind. Feb is always a rough month around my house. Summertime is my time.




I cut all year long, but man the Ground hog was way wrong this year, stupid gopher!


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 18, 2013)

elanjoe said:


> I cut all year long, but man the Ground hog was way wrong this year, stupid gopher!




I'll take what the gopher gave us. Get to start on my spring and summer projects and my productivity goes thru the roof. I dont think I could have taken another 6 weeks of winter.:bang:


----------



## UK Rich (Mar 18, 2013)

Whats the weight/balance of the 359? I heard that they were a bit lardy.


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 18, 2013)

12.1 lbs

I thought they felt nimble enough in the hands. Both of these 359s will be running 18'' 3/8. The 562xpw was bought with 20'' Techlite.


----------



## UK Rich (Mar 18, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> 12.1 lbs
> 
> I thought they felt nimble enough in the hands. Both of these 359s will be running 18'' 3/8. The 562xpw was bought with 20'' Techlite.



Happy days.

Cheers, big ears!


----------



## TreeTangler (Mar 18, 2013)

UK Rich said:


> Whats the weight/balance of the 359? I heard that they were a bit lardy.



In stock form its numbers are nothing magical, although they are good. The 359's magic is in how well it takes to even simple and minor mods. The 359 is a different animal on paper than she is in the hand.


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I watched Woodyman100s "Woodsported Husqvarna 359" on youtube and had to have a 359. It was a want not a need.


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Fire8 said:


> You may get to use your wood spiltter



I got to run my splitter on Sunday. Very pleased. I had a lot of cut offs "oversize cookies" that I would normally just throw in my fire pit but I have been hanging out in the firewood forum alot and thought about the all the btu's Im throwing away. In truth these weren't all cut offs- this tree was over 42'' across and they were cut in 8-12'' lengths so they could be handled- (dense solid Oak). KUB (Knox Utilities Board) dropped the tree next door to my Granny's house and the neighbor said I could get the wood. All the smaller stuff was already gone from the site, we got stuck with the logs from the trunk. We didn't have to cut- just load and go. Took a 20' flatbead trailer and loaded it. Only cutting I did on it was quartering it with the 2095 so that I could handle the pieces (I only split horizontally- 6'5'') I'm using all the wood from this tree- The smaller pieces burn just like the log length pieces. Got 1 row stacked and a good start on the next two stacks. Have the stackable wood there to finish up on. And then that big pile of cut offs. Im thinking about building a large bin out of several pallets that I can load so that the wood is off the ground. Im worried about if I leave it in a large pile it might not season properly. Anyways had a good time. Thinking about getting me some type of log table since I work alone. Between the Iron and Oak and my Fiskars- I'm pretty happy with my firewood toys. I still think I will get a Wetterlings Maul to have for the occasional knotty stubborn piece that test the x27.

Next task is to finish the maple you see in the background. Been saving them to try out these 359's and the 562. All that is split from the maple already I did with my Fiskars in an afternoon before Kari let me buy the Iron and Oak.


View attachment 285504
View attachment 285505
View attachment 285506
View attachment 285507


----------



## elanjoe (Mar 18, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Shirts off today. Im well on my way to my summer tan (in fact Im about as red as a lobster at the moment). Kari is jealous- I told her she should have come out and split wood with me. (id of let her operate it while I loaded it.)



WELL , hate to jack threads , but just wanted to let you know, ANOTHER 30 -40 cm of the white stuff tonite into the a.m . hope your happy, on top of that 60 -70 km winds. :msp_scared: but I guess it still is winter for another 2 days.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 18, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> 12.1 lbs
> 
> I thought they felt nimble enough in the hands. Both of these 359s will be running 18'' 3/8. The 562xpw was bought with 20'' Techlite.



I don't know the specs, but the real weight is 13lbs.

Oh yeah, 75° today....low thirties in a couple of nights.


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 18, 2013)

nmurph said:


> I don't know the specs, but the real weight is 13lbs.
> 
> Oh yeah, 75° today....low thirties in a couple of nights.



with fluids or dry? Im not a stickler either way on a lb.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 18, 2013)

dry... technically, this a 357...should be very close.


----------



## elanjoe (Mar 18, 2013)

nmurph said:


> dry... technically, this a 357...should be very close.



I like those 357 's , just replaced a high speed chain tensioner on one for a fellow.


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 30, 2013)

Holy otstir:! If I wasn't a Husqvarna Fan before.......

Only missing one saw to complete my Husq shelf- 540xp.


----------



## phil21502 (Mar 30, 2013)

Videos yet?


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 30, 2013)

dont know how. I'll ask the wife (but that will expose the mysterious 359 twins). :msp_unsure::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## phil21502 (Mar 30, 2013)

Think it has been long enuff that u can safely expose them...


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2013)

phil21502 said:


> Think it has been long enuff that u can safely expose them...



Just get out one at a time......they look just alike.


----------



## Storm56 (Jun 10, 2013)

Vids of the ported 359 vs the 562 ever get posted? Perhaps in another thread I missed? Thanks.


----------



## husq2100 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice work Randy, do you think it will keep up with this 359 :msp_biggrin:

359 3 cuts - YouTube


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 10, 2013)

Storm56 said:


> Vids of the ported 359 vs the 562 ever get posted? Perhaps in another thread I missed? Thanks.



If I remember right the weather turned crappy and Bryan just ended up picking up the saws.



husq2100 said:


> Nice work Randy, do you think it will keep up with this 359 :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 359 3 cuts - YouTube



Brian (Timberwolf) sure made that one fast.


----------



## TreeTangler (Jun 10, 2013)

That's too bad, I was really looking forward to seeing those two run. I'd really like to see them head to head.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 2, 2015)

Bumping this thread for the feller building a 359. It might help a little.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 2, 2015)

makes me miss it.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jul 2, 2015)

Dayyyyumm I Had not seen this thread before tonight


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 2, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> View attachment 433809
> 
> Dayyyyumm I Had not seen this thread before tonight



Yup.... and there is the "star of the show"


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 2, 2015)

I think Im gonna be sick!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jul 2, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> I think Im gonna be sick!


If I thought I had enough TAPE, I'd send it back to ya'


----------



## drf255 (Jul 3, 2015)

That's a crazy 359 in that video. 

16" maple?


----------



## TreeTangler (Jul 3, 2015)

Did you get rid of yours Steven?


bryanr2 said:


> makes me miss it.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 3, 2015)

Good old thread here! I put a new oem 357xp top-end on this one last Fall. It's a keeper!


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 3, 2015)

TreeTangler said:


> Did you get rid of yours Steven?



The 359 of this thread was mine. Sold to Duane(PA)


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Nov 22, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> The 359 of this thread was mine. Sold to Duane(PA)


Sounds to me like @Duane(Pa) is the responsible party for the video now. Chop chop. 

pay no attention to me being late.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 23, 2015)

drf255 said:


> That's a crazy 359 in that video.
> 
> 16" maple?



Vid is fuzzy but it looks like ash to me. I have seen some types of poplar that has the same bark pattern.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 23, 2015)

Where's the video, I looked and missed it..?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 23, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Where's the video, I looked and missed it..?




Post number, 123 above.


----------



## woodyman (Nov 23, 2015)

Love those 359's.Still have one left.Got to let um go topless every once in in while.I always wondered why they weren't called a true pro saw.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 23, 2015)

Why the 359? as it gives up about 12 percent PH from the 357 to start. Is the half HP the cylinders.

What
about the stuffers? makes a big dif
I can tell with both 357 heads


----------

